# Good thoughts needed for Cosmo :(



## swishywagga

Oh no, my heart breaks for you, come on Cosmo get better sweetie. I'm sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers across, I hope the neurologist can find what's wrong. Will keep checking back for an update x


----------



## B and G Mom

Sending prayers and good thoughts to Cosmo and you... keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sending positive thoughts to you and Cosmo. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Kalhayd

Sending thoughts and prayers for both you and Cosmo!


----------



## gold4me

Special thoughts being sent to you and Cosmo!!!


----------



## laprincessa

sending healing to Cosmo


----------



## G-bear

I am so sorry to hear this. Poor Cosmo. I am sending positive thoughts, prayers and hugs for sweet Cosmo and for you. Please.let us know how he is doing. He is much loved here.


----------



## jennretz

Sending hugs and prayers to Cosmo. Will be checking back to see how he's doing.


----------



## Siandvm

Thinking all good thoughts for you and Cosmo!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Sending best thoughts


----------



## Neeko13

Sending prayers and good vibes for Cosmo...hope its nothing serious.....


----------



## Ginams

Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## wdadswell

Prayers and positive thoughts for Cosmo


----------



## Ivyacres

Keeping you and Cosmo in our thoughts.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Praying for Cosmo..


----------



## G-bear

Continuing to send positive thoughts and prayers and hugs for Cosmo and you. Any news on his condition?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Sending many prayers for Cosmo.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending lots more prayers and positive thoughts to our dear Cosmo x


----------



## tikiandme

Thanks, everyone. By the time we arrived at the Neurologist/ER center (hour ride) Cosmo was walking better, but still wobbly. The Neuro vet thinks it could be a disc problem or a tumor on the spine, so he was scheduled for an MRI. But because of high winds and power outages they can't do the MRI until tomorrow. He gets free overnight lodging in a crate large enough, I was told, to accommodate two Great Danes. (The presidential suite?) Complimentary dining is also included. I thought it would be easier on him to stay there overnight with a 24hr ER center than to take him home and then back again in the morning. I brought his meds, too, just in case he had to stay. The tech said he's laying in his crate watching all the action. There are people and dogs in and out, so he's too entertained to be upset. We will see what tomorrow brings. It's going to be a long night here. Thanks again to everyone. Your good wishes mean a lot. They have always helped so much in the past, too. I'll let you know what happens tomorrow......


----------



## jennretz

I'm continuing to send positive vibes your way that this is just a minor setback. Give him a big kiss from me tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

Tiki, you know we will all keep Cosmo in our thoughts and prayers. He is a forum dog, you know. I am glad that he has the "Presidential Suite" tonight. He should have a crate fit for a King. Try to get some rest. I know how hard it is to do that when a fur kid is seriously ill but he is in good hands tonight. Will keep both of you in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs.


----------



## Pilgrim123

It's going to be a long night...
Hope everything goes well with the MRI.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sorry I haven't commented until now-we have no power! Fingers and paws crossed that everything turns out well for Cosmo.❤❤❤


----------



## gold4me

I think Cosmo has many dogs hiding close to him to give him love and support.


----------



## KKaren

Sending love and hugs and positive thoughts to Cosmo and you. I'm glad Cosmo was a little better when you arrived and also that he has the best crate in the house. Get some rest if you can... will be watching your thread. xx Glimmy and I are in your corner


----------



## sophieanne

Sendng positive thoughts for Cosmo. Hopefully the MRI shows something simple that can be dealt/worked with. I hope he has a good night in the presidential suite and you have a restful night too.


----------



## rooroch

Thinking of you and hope all goes well. Big hug from France


----------



## brianne

I'm just seeing this. 

Sending bushels and bushels of positive, healing thoughts and prayers for Cosmo and you and keeping my fingers and toes crossed that the MRI is clear.

It sounds like Cosmo has taken his rightful place of honor in the vet's office and is keeping everyone in line...


----------



## swishywagga

Sending lots more prayers and positive thoughts to you all this morning and keeping everything crossed for our dear Cosmo x


----------



## tikiandme

Cosmo hasn't had the MRI yet, but things aren't looking good. Vet called. Talked to husband who isn't good at processing medical info, but he said the Dr saw a small mass somewhere on the x-ray. And he's still weak in the rear....They're going to call us back....


----------



## jennretz

So sorry. Will check back again. Keeping my fingers crossed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginams

Continued good thoughts for you and Cosmo.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending a million positive thoughts and prayers to our number one boy and keeping everything crossed x


----------



## G-bear

Continuing to send good thoughts and prayers for Cosmo.


----------



## CashStringer

Thinking of you all this morning


----------



## tikiandme

Got a call back. Tumor on 3rd rib and mass in lung. Probably osteosarcoma or chondrosarcoma. Either way very aggressive. Canceled the MRI and going to get my boy and bring him home.....


----------



## jennretz

Oh, I am so very sorry. Big hug to Cosmo and you:-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KKaren

He will be so very glad to see you and to be home with you. I'm so sorry to hear this. ... xx


----------



## Neeko13

Im sorry to hear the news on Cosmo....Prayers for you both....:frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this news. Lots of prayers for you and Cosmo.


----------



## LynnC

Oh no. I'm so sorry to hear this  . I'll keep Cosmo & your family in my prayers.


----------



## swishywagga

My heart is breaking, I'm so very sorry. Hugs, love and prayers flying over to you all xxx


----------



## dlmrun2002

Sending Golden prayers your way. We all empathize the news on Cosmo. Your are not alone here. The forum makes great anonymous friends. Holding Cosmo close to our hearts.

dlm ny country


----------



## G-bear

This is heartbreaking news. Please know that Cosmo is special to many of us here and we will all be keeping him and your family in our thoughts and prayers. I am so very sorry. Hugs.


----------



## Ginams

I am so sorry. Sending all the love in the world to you and Cosmo.


----------



## gold4me

Oh no, I am so sorry to read this news. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm so sorry. That is awful news.


----------



## laprincessa

Oh heavens no


----------



## sophieanne

I'm so sorry for Cosmo's situation. I was hoping the MRI was going to be done and show something simple. Bring that baby home and hold him tight; my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Siandvm

I'm so very sorry to hear this. There really are no words.


----------



## tikiandme

Dr showed me the rads. The tumor is large, enveloping the 3rd and much of the 2nd rib on the rt hand side. I have tramadol and gabapentin for pain. Supposed to take him to Animal Cancer Center in Canton, Mi. for possible biopsy and staging for what good that will do. This boy has been through so much. SIBO, HGE, MMM, chronic bloat with volvulus, testicular cancer, splenic infarction, disc problems, and multiple strokes. The last big one almost killed him, but he bounced back from it in 3 days. He has always bounced back like nothing ever happened. But we finally ran into something we can't conquer.....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Noooooo... I am so sad to read this! Spoil that boy rotten. Big hugs from Brinkley and me!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so sorry to read those news about your sweet boy. 
Charlie and me are sending sweet Cosmo and you our love and hugs.


----------



## MaryKate

Hoping for the best for your dog.
Nothing beats a genuine love from his owner.
He'll recover soon as long as you're with him.


----------



## brianne

This STINKS! :banghead: Feeling angry and heartbroken for you at the same time. 

Cosmo is a fighter. I hope you can find a course of treatment that will give him some pain-free quality of life and give you more time with him.

Sending hugs and prayers to all of you.


----------



## murphy1

I'm so sorry to hear that news. I've said a prayer for your boy.


----------



## turtle66

Sending also good vibes to Cosmo and you. 

So sorry to hear that.

Heike


----------



## rooroch

So very sorry to read this. Hopefully you can find a way to keep him pain free and lots of love and cuddles at home surrounded by his family. Thinking of you.


----------



## Kalhayd

My heart is breaking for you. Sending love to you and Cosmo.


----------



## tikiandme

Thanks everyone. He didn't sleep much last night. Whined and moaned half the time. Gave him a lot pain meds at 2am, but they didn't do much. Tried to take him to potty, but he can't walk at all this morning. We're talking him in within the hour to end his pain. Can't believe my baby went down so fast, but maybe it's a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My heart is breaking reading your last post. I am so, so sorry, cant believe it is happening so fast. 
Sending love and prayers and many hugs to sweet Cosmo and you.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

Know that there are many hearts, tears and love with you and Cosmo this day....I am so, so sorry ...


----------



## KKaren

You and your family and beautiful Cosmo are in my prayers today. I just read your note to Barnaby... I am just heart broken. You have a very very special boy and he is very much loved. xx


----------



## Ginams

So many hearts are breaking for you. May Cosmo fly free, surrounded by the love of so many who have come to know him here.


----------



## tikiandme

He's gone..........Phoenix's Big Daddy "Cosmo" 7-16-06 to 3-10-17 No finer dog ever set a paw on this earth.


----------



## jennretz

I'm thinking of you and cosmo. Hugs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CashStringer

My heart hurts for you and your family ... our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## dlmrun2002

So sorry for your loss. There are soooo many Golden hearts thinking of you at this time. You gave Cosmo a great life.

Godspeed to Cosmo


dlm ny country


----------



## G-bear

My heart is breaking for you and for all of us here who loved Cosmo. I know he's not my dog but in a way he belonged to many of us on the forum and we grew to love him and admire him. Many if us have watched your fight to bring Cosmo back from his many health issues and challenges and have been in awe of the love and strength you have shown him. I am so very, very sorry Debbie. I know he means the world to you and you have lost a piece of yourself today. Hugs.


----------



## swishywagga

Through the tears I can hardly type except to say that I am so very sorry, Cosmo is like our own and he will be missed so much. My heart breaks for you and your husband Debbie but know that he's with Barnaby and all the other precious souls and they have gained a beautiful, golden angel who will light up the bridge forever. Hugs, love and prayers are on their way to you my lovely friend x


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Cosmo will be missed , by you and many here on the forum. He fought as long as he could. Run free sweet Cosmo.


----------



## tikiandme

swishywagga said:


> Through the tears I can hardly type except to say that I am so very sorry, Cosmo is like our own and he will be missed so much. My heart breaks for you and your husband Debbie but know that he's with Barnaby and all the other precious souls and they have gained a beautiful, golden angel who will light up the bridge forever. Hugs, love and prayers are on their way to you my lovely friend x


Thanks. I'm at a loss for words right now. But your kindness and friendship have meant the world to me......


----------



## B and G Mom

I'm so so sorry. Godspeed Cosmo.

I'm typing through tears as well, it's so hard when there is nothing else we can do for them. Just so painful for us that are left behind...


----------



## Kalhayd

Typing through tears, too. I'm so very sorry for your loss. 

Sweet dreams and God Speed, Cosmo.


----------



## ceegee

I'm very sorry. It's so hard to see them go.


----------



## hotel4dogs

There are no words. Run free sweet Cosmo.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm so dreadfully sorry. I cannot imagine what the sock stealer will do now, without his co-conspirator. Thank you for loving him so much all his life.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

I am so sorry for your loss. Fly free sweet Cosmo.


----------



## rooroch

So sorry. Hope he finds all his GRF friends at the bridge and enjoys being pain free.


----------



## my4goldens

So very very sorry. It is never easy. Hugs.


----------



## sophieanne

I'm so sorry for your family's loss. I'm glad Cosmo didn't suffer. You are in my prayers and thoughts today. May you find comfort in your memories and knowing you were a wonderful puppy parent.


----------



## murphy1

My heart is breaking for you as I know exactly how you feel. Thankfully it was quick and his suffering and pain are gone. You are a good mom to put him first, I believe he'll be waiting for you many years from now.


----------



## danoon58

I am so very sorry. Run free sweet Cosmo. Love and prayers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww-I'm so very sorry. My heart is broken for you. We all loved Cosmo and are crying right along with you... big hugs from Brinkley and me.??


----------



## KathyL

I am so sorry, there aren't words enough.


----------



## turtle66

I am so sorry. 

May he be without pain - running free.

I am 100 % sure, you did the right thing. His cancer was already very advanced, it seems like.
I am not a Vet but a human physician, so I know a little bit of what you were talking about yesterday....and it sounded not good.


Hugs and kisses,

Heike & (Turpal) Lilly


----------



## Neeko13

I am so so sorry to hear about Cosmo.....he isnt in any more pain.....my thoughts are with you and your family....


----------



## 2golddogs

I am so very sorry. Such a loving, sweet boy.


----------



## brianne

“I love you every day. And now I will miss you every day.” 
― Mitch Albom, For One More Day


I'm so very sorry that Cosmo couldn't fight any longer. Bless you for having the strength to let him go. He was loved by so many at GRF and he won't be forgotten.

Sending prayers for comfort.


----------



## tikiandme

turtle66 said:


> I am so sorry.
> 
> May he be without pain - running free.
> 
> I am 100 % sure, you did the right thing. His cancer was already very advanced, it seems like.
> I am not a Vet but a human physician, so I know a little bit of what you were talking about yesterday....and it sounded not good.
> 
> 
> Hugs and kisses,
> 
> Heike & (Turpal) Lilly


 Thank you for telling me that. Knowing your opinion as a physician makes me feel much better about letting him go this morning. My retired vet said he also believes it was the right thing to do. He said Cosmo was like a cat, he had nine lives. We were able to give him 9 out of 9. But bone cancer was too much to put him through. No one should have to endure that. Anyway, I hope it's okay for me to pop into Doggychat now and then to check on his friends.


----------



## tikiandme

Just received Cosmo's ashes. He was never very far away from us for long. My little warrior is home.


----------



## G-bear

He will always be with you as he will always have a place in your heart. Hugs


----------



## Sweet Girl

My heart is broken in two. I'm so sorry. I know the pain you're going through right now. I'm glad he's back with you. I found that was a big comfort when I had Tesia back with me, too. Hugs to you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

It is a comfort when they are back home with us.


----------



## swishywagga

Just like the others have said it is a comfort when they are home. We have lit a candle for Cosmo this evening and he is with us in spirit. Sending hugs to you and your husband and keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers x


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry !

Fly free beautiful Cosmo, you have earned your wings for sure


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Debbie, I am so, so sorry for your loss of sweet Cosmo. 

Sometimes life is not fair and give us no choice other than go along no matter how painful it is. You love your boy so much and it hurts, I know as many of us know how much it hurts. Wish Cosmo could stay with you not just in spirit and I do believe all those we lost are not far away, our sweet angels are watching over us. 

Sending you love and hugs, you are not alone.

Karen is away and asked me to take care of Bridge list, with very heavy heart I will add Cosmo's name there.

Run free sweet Cosmo, you will be missed forever.


----------



## SandyK

I am so very sorry you had to say goodbye to Cosmo. Even though he has been a fighter through so many other things in his life, you knew this one was too much and helped set him free. I know it hurts like heck!! Been there with my medical child Abby. You will miss taking care of him. Glad he is now home with you and he will live in your heart forever!! My thoughts are with you as you grieve. RIP sweet Cosmo...you will be missed!!


----------



## tikiandme

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Debbie, I am so, so sorry for your loss of sweet Cosmo.
> 
> Sometimes life is not fair and give us no choice other than go along no matter how painful it is. You love your boy so much and it hurts, I know as many of us know how much it hurts. Wish Cosmo could stay with you not just in spirit and I do believe all those we lost are not far away, our sweet angels are watching over us.
> 
> Sending you love and hugs, you are not alone.
> 
> Karen is away and asked me to take care of Bridge list, with very heavy heart I will add Cosmo's name there.
> 
> Run free sweet Cosmo, you will be missed forever.


 Thank you very much, Buddy's Mom.


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by with a hi and a hug, hope you're OK x


----------



## tikiandme

Thanks, Swish. I'm still feeling sorry for myself, and empty. This is the first time in 32 years that I am golden-less. (Completely dog-less for that matter.) Don't mean to complain. Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## swishywagga

That must be so very hard, Barnaby was my first as you know and that was hard enough. I hope that you will soon have a smile again remembering Cosmo, he was such a huge part of your life, take each day as it comes, some will be harder than others of course. Oh how I wish they could be be with us forever, take care x


----------



## G-bear

I know from experience that when you lose a dog who is close to your heart the emptiness can be overwhelming. I wish I had a magic spell which could make the healing happen rapidly for you. Unfortunately I don't. I can only say that if we didn't love them so much it would not hurt so much when they leave us. Cosmo was an extraordinary boy and I know that you will miss him forever but know that the life you gave him was amazing and no one could have given him more or given him a better life than you did. You were as much a gift in his life as he was in your. And I really do believe he will always be with you in your heart and watching over you from the Rainbow Bridge.  Hugs.


----------



## dlmrun2002

Well the good news is, unlike you and me being Goldenless for the 1st in many years, Cosmo is not. He's having having all the fun with Skye. They make a great couple... 

dlm ny country


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

tikiandme said:


> Thanks, Swish. I'm still feeling sorry for myself, and empty. This is the first time in 32 years that I am golden-less. (Completely dog-less for that matter.) Don't mean to complain. Thanks for thinking of us.


It's completely normal to feel that way. Our Fozzie was my heartdog and I was a wreck when we lost him. Cosmo is still watching over you..hugs..

P.S. please let me know if you need golden kisses-I'd be happy to bring Brinkley to meet up with you somewhere.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

swishywagga said:


> That must be so very hard, Barnaby was my first as you know and that was hard enough. I hope that you will soon have a smile again remembering Cosmo, he was such a huge part of your life, take each day as it comes, some will be harder than others of course. Oh how I wish they could be be with us forever, take care x


Very well put, Nicky! I wish they could too!


----------



## swishywagga

*Cosmo And His Dancing Girls*

Cosmo's mum and dad have asked me to post a video, this is Cosmo's last trip to see his dancing girls. He went every Tuesday and Wednesday! He loved them and they loved him! :smile2:


----------



## tikiandme

Thank you, Swishy.


----------



## jennretz

I love that video; brings a lump to my throat every time I watch it.


----------



## MaryKate

tikiandme said:


> Late yesterday Cosmo went down in the rear. He can barely walk. Seeing the neurologist this morning to figure out what is wrong. I'd appreciate all the positive thoughts you have the time to give us. Hopefully we'll be able to pull a rabbit out of the hat one more time.....


Keep fighting for your dog tikiandme. 
He'll be able to pull through with that battle as long as he knows that he's got you. 
Sending Cosmo prayers and healing.


----------



## jennretz

MaryKate said:


> Keep fighting for your dog tikiandme.
> 
> He'll be able to pull through with that battle as long as he knows that he's got you.
> 
> Sending Cosmo prayers and healing.




Unfortunately Cosmo lost his battle:-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave S

I'm so sorry to hear about your Cosmo. Take care....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

swishywagga said:


> Cosmo's mum and dad have asked me to post a video, this is Cosmo's last trip to see his dancing girls. He went every Tuesday and Wednesday! He loved them and they loved him! :smile2:
> https://youtu.be/AXmdvqAd9Z0


Well, that was just adorable! Hugs!


----------



## swishywagga

tikiandme said:


> Thank you, Swishy.


You're so very welcome x


----------



## G-bear

Awww...what a sweet video. Clearly "his girls". Thank you.


----------



## MaryKate

jennretz said:


> Unfortunately Cosmo lost his battle:-(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





So sorry to hear that. :crying:
Reminds me of the time I lost my dog 3 months ago.
I just thought he would be able to make it.
I know it's hard for you. I hope you'll feel better soon :smile2:


----------



## Sweet Girl

Aaw. That video was sweet. I'm sure those girls are so glad they got to see him one more time. And he looked so happy. 

Thinking of you... I know there are no words right now that can lessen the grief.


----------



## tikiandme

Someone here on the Forum once said the ones you have to fight for the most are the ones that are the hardest to lose. That is how it feels to me right now.


----------



## solinvictus

Beautiful pup! So sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing the video of his joy at seeing his dancing girls. May your memories bring you comfort as you grieve.


----------



## CashStringer

What a GORGEOUS boy!! Our hearts hurt for you ...


----------



## dlmrun2002

Thanks for sharing the photos of Cosmo. I am so glad to have met him in this thread, he was AwEsOmE!!! And I think he has the best looking coat I've seen on a Golden. *EVER* He goes from a medium light gold on top to a light gold on the bottom. Just stunning. The video of him with the Dancers, giving the dancers a bark. It's like Dean Martin walking into a room of dancers and saying " Hey ladies.. here comes big Cosmo". 
You are not alone here missing your fabulous Golden. I hope you feel better soon. 

dlm ny country


----------



## G-bear

tikiandme said:


> Someone here on the Forum once said the ones you have to fight for the most are the ones that are the hardest to lose. That is how it feels to me right now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 719889


I agree, Debbie. You did so much for Cosmo and we all watched in awe. I think that some dogs on the forum capture hearts of members very quickly. In my case Cosmo captured my heart fairly soon after I joined GRF. There was something special about your boy that simply stole my heart. I can only imagine the feeling of loss that you are experiencing right now. I still find my heart breaking for the loss of your boy and he was not my dog. He was a very, very special absolutely gorgeous boy and I think he will remain in the hearts of many of us forever. Thank you for sharing him with all of us. Sandra


----------



## Cody'sMom

From one Michigan Golden lover to another - I am so sorry for your loss of Cosmo.

Connie


----------



## Kalhayd

Oh that video made me cry. But I loved seeing how much he loved watching the dancing girl! His sweet little tail going a mile a minute. 

Sending love and prayers for peace for you and your hubby. This loss is so profound- we're still healing from our first furry loss over 7-months ago. 

Cosmo was beautiful and loved. He graced this earth with his beauty & his love quite obviously will continue to radiate from those who were fornunate enough to know & love him. 

Hugs, friend.


----------



## Karen519

*Cosmo*

I am so very sorry to read about sweet Cosmo. What a beautiful boy and a beautiful name.
My Smooch and Snobear will take good care of him!

The video is so sweet and touched my heart.

Buddy's Mom Forever added Cosmo to the 2017 Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## tikiandme

Relaxing at home


----------



## tikiandme

With Dad and his friend Princess.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He was such a handsome boy!❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## jennretz

BIG HUG! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga

Gorgeous photos of precious Cosmo, sending you a big hug x


----------



## tikiandme

Cosmo at five weeks.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He was a very cute puppy!


----------



## jennretz

Goldens make the most beautiful puppies and Cosmo was one of the most beautiful Golden puppies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

He was a beautiful puppy and such a gorgeous adult.


----------



## swishywagga

Precious baby that grew into the most handsome golden boy ever!. Hope you're both OK, sending hugs x


----------



## brianne

Cosmo was a gorgeous boy from puppyhood to adulthood. Loved the video with his dancing girls - it really warmed my heart.

Sending good thoughts to you.


----------



## tikiandme

More pictures


----------



## swishywagga

Getting a little teary here, so gorgeous xxx


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Cosmo. Take care.


----------



## jennretz

Cosmo stole many hearts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme

jennretz said:


> Cosmo stole many hearts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I feel like he ripped my heart out of my chest. The little piece he left still hurts. (Do I sound bitter?!)


----------



## jennretz

tikiandme said:


> I feel like he ripped my heart out of my chest. The little piece he left still hurts. (Do I sound bitter?!)


You sound like someone who really loved him and misses him. He was one of those "special" heart dogs. I think we all loved him. I cried when I saw the video of him with his girls....I so love all the puppy pictures and other pictures you're sharing.


----------



## dlmrun2002

True True Debbie. I know your pain. It's only because Cosmo loved you so much. Thanks for the photos of Cosmo. They are all FANTABULOUS. 9 months since I lost my Skye and it still stings...

dlm ny country


----------



## swishywagga

I just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you x


----------



## G-bear

swishywagga said:


> I just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you x


As am I. Sending hugs.


----------



## tikiandme

Kate, here is the picture from the Birch Run dog show. Bertie is looking good!


----------



## Megora

Thank you<:


----------



## OutWest

I'm so very sorry to learn that Cosmo is gone. I haven't been on the forum for about a month so I just learned. I hope you are coping well with the large hole he left behind. I am sending warm hugs to you and everyone who loved Big Daddy Cosmo.


----------



## swishywagga

Wishing you a Happy Easter, thinking of you both x


----------



## tikiandme

OutWest said:


> I'm so very sorry to learn that Cosmo is gone. I haven't been on the forum for about a month so I just learned. I hope you are coping well with the large hole he left behind. I am sending warm hugs to you and everyone who loved Big Daddy Cosmo.


 Thank you for your kind thoughts.


----------



## brianne

Loved the photo you posted of Cosmo the Easter Golden. So handsome and silly at the same time. It made me smile. 

Sending warm thoughts.


----------



## swishywagga

I just wanted to say hi and and that we think of you and Cosmo everyday x


----------



## tikiandme

My sweet Baby-Boo, I gave it my best shot. We had a hell of a run, didn't we! It was an absolute honor to be your mother. Things will never, ever be the same.....


----------



## swishywagga

Sending you a big hug, it's so very hard, Cosmo was one in a million x


----------



## tikiandme

swishywagga said:


> Sending you a big hug, it's so very hard, Cosmo was one in a million x


 So was his Uncle Barnaby.....


----------



## HolDaisy

I haven't been on the forum for a while, but am so sad to see that Cosmo has had to go to rainbow bridge  so sorry for your loss, he was such a beautiful, special boy you must be missing him dearly.


----------



## swishywagga

Just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you x


----------



## tikiandme

swishywagga said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you x


 Thank you so much.


----------



## swishywagga

Remembering precious Cosmo, I know he's with Barnaby and all the other pups at the bridge enjoying endless cheese puffs and smiling down on you all. Sending you a big hug on this anniversary x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yes, big hugs to you today!


----------



## jennretz

Thinking of you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme

Thank you, everyone. I'm tearing up here....I'm very touched that you remembered him. I know if there is a heaven, there is one for dogs, and he's there (at The Bridge) having fun with Barnaby, Fozzie, and all the other angel babies......


----------



## brianne

A little late, but wanted to add my well wishes and comforting thoughts as you passed the sad anniversary. I'm sure dear Cosmo is watching and helping to put a mischievous twinkle in little Barney's eyes.


----------



## tikiandme

brianne said:


> A little late, but wanted to add my well wishes and comforting thoughts as you passed the sad anniversary. I'm sure dear Cosmo is watching and helping to put a mischievous twinkle in little Barney's eyes.


Thank you. And yes, Barney's eyes have been twinkling like crazy for the last few months.> I hope he soon settles back down to that sweet, happy-go-lucky 4 month old puppy I brought home.


----------



## swishywagga

Haha, he's inherited the naughty gene!!!.


----------

